# Body mount bushings



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking at the Tempest service manual, it refers to different color body mount bushings. 

Does this signify different material composition? Size ? Etc?

None of the replacement kits I’ve seen, seem to make any distinction in this regard.

Anyone have experience with this? 

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's been discussed in the past by some of the hardcore resto folks that it was some sort of anti corrosion coating,
while others state it was so the line person could quickly ID the mounts needed for a particular model.

This makes more sense to me then a corrosion protection.
Think about the varying mount sizes per model and then depending on assembly plant that made several divisions of GM cars it was likely just that. 
A quicker way to ID the needed mount.


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You for your reply...the notion of quick ID on the assembly line makes sense to me. I’ve seen a fair amount of discussion on replacing mounts on my searches here, many folks replacing them, without issue as regards colors. I’ll likely just order the full kit from OPGI...


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I believe the color denotes size. On my 67, a couple of the standard bushings were too big for the frame holes. I just cut them down as I am not going to that level of restore, but there are definitely different size bushings for different frame locations.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Was looking through some files and forgot I had some Crash Sheets. This page details Color Codes. 
What it does not show are the "PUCKS" I have come across more then once?


----------

